# Just Ordered a New Thermometer - 6 channel



## pops6927 (Sep 4, 2017)

silipower.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 4, 2017






$69.99 plus tax and shipping, also bought the 3 yr. warranty, too.  I'll let you know how it does!  Doing beef bacon in a few weeks.  I don't care about the cell phone app hookup, just the thermometer.


----------



## jasonvr (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks interesting, but boy do I worry about the plastic looking back end of each probe (not the cord wrap, but the connection point to the stainless cable).  I know it says the probes can withstand 482 degrees, but I feel like that is the metal part of the probe.  Be interested to hear how that plastic holds up to a 275 degree pit or a grill with the lid closed.  All the pictures show the probes out in the open


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2017)

Been lookin into another therm, this one seems great... so very interested in your review Pops.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Reminds me of the micro chips that animal control  agencies use to  implant wild specimens and keep track of them by GPS.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow!  Just received the 6 channel Therm:













therm.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 8, 2017






That was fast!  4 days, standard shipping (but, probably helps that we have an Amazon Distribution Center here in Fort Worth/DFW).

The instructions state:

WARNING:

The heat resistance varies in different components of the probe

DO NOT put the probes directly in fire or flame

DO NOT put the WRAP (wire holder) in the oven or it will melt

And probes are NOT dishwasher safe.

The probe tip is good to 300° C (572° F) for INSTANTANEOUS TEST

The probe tip is good to 250° C (482° F) for long-time monitoring.

The SILICONE PROBE HANDLE is good to 250° C (482° F) for long-time monitoring.

TEFLON CABLE with stainless steel mesh is good to 250° C (482° F) for long-time monitoring

The ABS WRAP (probe wire holder) is good to 80° C (176°) and do not use in more than warm temps.

That should answer any concerns about the probes.  The unit itself is approx. 3" x 3", compact enough for it to sit on my little shelf on my smokehouse, and the 48" probe lengths would be more than enough to reach any meats I am smoking, and not be in the way of the door opening and closing.

I did d/l the iGrillBBQ app to my iPhone and it paired easily via Bluetooth; I plugged in a probe and the temp appeared on the unit screen and on the app on my phone, so that all works just fine!  I will get to know the app better in future days, setting bells and whistles and things.  But, the main thing is knowing what and how to control the things I can control, using the therm mainly as one more of many indicators present when you are smoking!

I will get to try it out on 09/18/17 when I smoke and cook the beef bacon I am presently curing!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 8, 2017)

Very cool! [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2017)

Watching this.

So far looks great.


----------



## redoctobyr (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice! Thanks for the info about it, it will be interesting to hear more as you use it. The price seems appealing, especially given the number of channels. 

Looking on Amazon today, I wasn't able to find one by "Silipower", which I think is what your image shows. But, for the record, I did find something that looks awfully similar, by "Morpilot":

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071VF6C66/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

I know you said you aren't interested in the cell phone aspect. But apparently it can graph the data, as well as giving high & low temperature alerts. 

Personally, I find the idea of graphs to be quite interesting, it seems like they could help provide a better understanding of the process of cooking different items. How long does something stall, how stable is your smoker's temperature over time, etc. 

If you chose to try the phone features, and could share your feedback, that would be great. 

Thanks for what you've already posted!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes, I will definitely try everything it has to offer and keep you posted as I do; if it can graph, then I'll test it out.  There was a write up on the latest version of the iGrillBBQ app

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266453/weber-changed-the-igrill-app-and-it-sucks

They are updating consistently, we will see how well it works.

Actually, mine is a iEasyBBQ v. 1.75 6-channel app, not the iGrill.  Doesn't have a graphing feature that I know of.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2017)

SMOKING DAY!!!

Got the beef out of the brine, I split the two halves into quarters and sacked them up in cotton ham bags and hung them in the smokehouse and got out my new thermometer, plugged a probe into each piece, then replaced my old thermometer in the door of the smokehouse with another probe while the wood chunks were going in the fry pan on the propane burner.  I had to retire my old cameras and now use my iPhone camera instead (my latest Windows 10 upgrade killed my old cameras programs; it was time).  Now I just send my photos from my iPhone to my email address on the computer and download into a specific folder on the computer (on this, my beef bacon folder).

My thermometer:













IMG_0395.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






probe in each meat:













IMG_0397.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






Probe in the smokehouse door, replacing my old one:













IMG_0398.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






and the individual temps on my iPhone:













IMG_4762.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017


















IMG_4763.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






Only have to get up and add wood chunks now!  I can monitor the temps of each probe from my chair, plus the smokehouse temp.  I've got an alarm set for 290° as maximum high; if the smokehouse gets that high then a chunk or something else is on fire and the alarm will beep, VERY loudly!!!  Probe 2 is in a smaller piece, so I will know when it's done, plus i've got an instant read digital thermometer to check the piece (and all other pieces) in various places, too!

The probes are almost instantaneous readings, so I can just probe in different sections if I wish and see it on my iPhone, too.

They are cooking right along, i don't anticipate any stall as I'm only going to 150° - 155° so the meat is firm and sliceable, not falling apart like at 180° or higher.

I (ahem...) did slice off a couple 1/8th inch slices from one end of one piece and cooked them on the grill - OH!  WOW!!!  Had my wife try it, she said it was just right, not very salty at all, but enough!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2017)

Just checked out the range.

Anywhere inside the house or in my fenced-in back yard, no problem, receiving consistently and accurately.

Walked out front of the house, no problem.

In the street, no problem.

Across the street, no problem.

At my mailbox, (one house down across the street), no problem!

In my neighbor's yard, no problem!

So I can be talking to my neighbor (I got him curing and smoking too... lol!) and can tell what's going on in my smokehouse.... I can bet once I show him this gadget, he will want one too!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2017)

Got 'er done!  Got all four pieces to hit temp of 150°, smokehouse running an average of 250°, 5 probes out of 6 utilized.  Went over and showed my neighbor, and he was flabbergasted!  He normally smokes 3-4 briskets at a time and is out there several times poking them with his digital therm.  When I told him I could just sit in my air conditioned livingroom and monitor each piece i'm smoking, plus the overall smokehouse temp without getting out of my chair, he got on Amazon and ordered the Morpilot unit right then and there!  Esp. when I went into his house and showed him my phone and could tell the temps of all of them individually in my smokehouse next door!

Pulled the pieces, un-sacked them and put in two buckets to cool down and firm up for the next day for slicing on Wednesday!













IMG_0399.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






and













IMG_0400.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 18, 2017






I will separate the points to slice separately (and trim lots of the fat... well, some of the fat... lol!).  

Next: BB meets the slicer!


----------



## xray (Sep 19, 2017)

Beef bacon looks great pops. I'm debating getting another thermometer. This one has me curious.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 19, 2017)

Pops, I am super intrigued by this thermometer.. I haven't seen that one before and it gets really good reviews as well. I will be ordering one also and trying it out.

Here's the exact one that Pops ordered if anyone wants to see it.

Looks like you're putting it to good use already!


----------



## xray (Sep 19, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> Pops, I am super intrigued by this thermometer.. I haven't seen that one before and it gets really good reviews as well. I will be ordering one also and trying it out.
> 
> Here's the exact one that Pops ordered if anyone wants to see it.
> 
> Looks like you're putting it to good use already!



Thanks for the link Jeff, will you be reviewing it in your newsletter?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 19, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thanks for the link Jeff, will you be reviewing it in your newsletter?


It is very likely =)


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2017)

It is on my X-Mas wish list

Richie


----------



## anglerman (Sep 19, 2017)

Just curious if you tested the probes in boiling water to see if the unit was reading correctly?


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2017)

pops here is a free image viewer that works great with any windows platform

Richie

http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm


----------



## dr k (Oct 13, 2017)

I saw this therm as Morpilot early this year. I wonder what the difference is?  Like Ivation and Maverick?
-Kurt


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2017)

This is the latest version of what I got for myself.  It is very accurate and it connects wirelessly to my iPhone so I can sit inside and monitor all my temps!  It is great!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 344672
> 
> 
> This is the latest version of what I got for myself.  It is very accurate and it connects wirelessly to my iPhone so I can sit inside and monitor all my temps!  It is great!



Will it work with Android?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't see how you can beat that therm for that price!
Be interesting to see how it holds up over time.
Al


----------



## dr k (Nov 19, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 344672
> 
> 
> This is the latest version of what I got for myself.  It is very accurate and it connects wirelessly to my iPhone so I can sit inside and monitor all my temps!  It is great!


I've had my eye on this Morpilot, Smoke and TP08 Thermopro. The Morpilot has different options on having all six probes for meat or two air and four meat or one and five etc. and is the only bluetooth of the three so I look forward to your input on range out in the open and through walls and other obstacles. 
-Kurt


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Will it work with Android?



Yes, it comes with both iPhone and Android QR codes to get the right program for your type cell phone.



dr k said:


> I've had my eye on this Morpilot, Smoke and TP08 Thermopro. The Morpilot has different options on having all six probes for meat or two air and four meat or one and five etc. and is the only bluetooth of the three so I look forward to your input on range out in the open and through walls and other obstacles.
> -Kurt



Yes, please see my review on the first page addressing all concerns on the probes, distance, etc.  I can sit in my next door neighbor's house and see what's going on in my smokehouse, walk across the street to my mailbox, and so on.


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2018)

Lightning special at Amazon on this Silipower six probe therm at $52 and free shipping.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 16, 2018)

That's the one i have.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm very interested in this.  I see to go through damn probes like crazy!  I have purchased several Maverick M Remote Smoker Thermometer [ET-73] - Black but the probes always seem to go to crap.  sometimes the computer craps out.  I think I have 2 unopened as back up just because they fail so much.  I'd love to get something that will last!


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 24, 2018)

This is also currently unavailable....


----------



## leppolite (May 1, 2018)

This looks to be pretty close, I am thinking about buying one. Lots of good reviews and 2 year warranty.

Thermo


----------



## pops6927 (May 1, 2018)

Love mine!  Use it in the smokehouse and also in the kitchen oven!


----------



## dr k (Aug 14, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> SMOKING DAY!!!
> 
> Got the beef out of the brine, I split the two halves into quarters and sacked them up in cotton ham bags and hung them in the smokehouse and got out my new thermometer, plugged a probe into each piece, then replaced my old thermometer in the door of the smokehouse with another probe while the wood chunks were going in the fry pan on the propane burner.  I had to retire my old cameras and now use my iPhone camera instead (my latest Windows 10 upgrade killed my old cameras programs; it was time).  Now I just send my photos from my iPhone to my email address on the computer and download into a specific folder on the computer (on this, my beef bacon folder).
> 
> ...


Your screen shot on your phone of the app in the upper right hand corner shows a squiggle arrow.  That's the graphing if you haven't found it yet.  You can tap the colored port number on the left if you want to reassign a color to the port number.


----------

